# Ladyfingers - Barbie - "Dancing with the Stars" Waltz Gown



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

BARBIE - "DANCING WITH THE STARS" Waltz Gown

#3 double-pointed needles
#6 needles
Fingering yarn #2 - pale yellow
Eyelash yarn - yellow
4 markers

With pale yellow fingering yarn and #3 needles, cast on 44 stitches.
Knit 1 row. (For a nice "clean" edge at the neckline knit in BACK of each stitch across the row.)
Row 1: Knit 6, BIND OFF 10 stitches, Knit 12, BIND OFF 10 stitches, Knit 6. = 24 sts.

NOTE: After binding off 10 stitches, one stitch will be left on the right hand needle. This will be counted as stitch #1 when you knit the next 12 stitches. After binding off the next 10 stitches, there will be 5 stitches remaining on the needle to finish knitting the row.

Row 2: Wrong Side - K6, TURN to right side, cast on 3 stitches, TURN to wrong side, K12, TURN to right side, cast on 3 stitches, TURN to wrong side K6. = 30 sts.

NOTE: You will cast on 3 stitches at each underarm of the garment. For a nice "clean" edge to the underarm area, knit in the BACK of 2-3 stitches before, then the underarm stitches, and 2-3 stitches after, before returning to regular knitting to finish the row.

Stockinette Stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 6 rows (for the bustline). On the 6th row (wrong side) PLACE MARKERS to decrease down to the waistline.

Purl 3, Place Marker, Purl 10, Place Marker, Purl 4, Place Marker, Purl 10, Place Marker, Purl 3. 30 sts.

NOTE: When decreasing to the waistline you will work ONLY on the two sets of 10 stitches between their respective markers.
You will ALWAYS keep the 3 stitches on each end AND the 4 stitches in the front the same.

Decrease for Waist:

Row 1: K3, Slip Marker, Slip 1, K1, Pass slip stitch over knit stitch, K6, K2 together, Slip Marker, K4, Slip Marker, Slip 1, K1, PSSO, K6, K2 together, Slip Marker, K3. = 26 sts.
Purl back, slipping markers, with no decrease.

Row 3: K3, SM, Slip 1, K1, PSSO, K4, K2 tog, SM, K4, SM, Slip 1, K1, PSSO, K4, K2 tog, SM, K3 = 22 sts.
Purl back, slipping markers, with no decrease.

Row 5: K3, SM, Slip 1, K1, PSSO, K1, K2 tog, SM, K4, SM, Slip 2, K1, PSSO, K1, K2 tog, SM, K3 = 18 sts.
Purl back, slipping markers, with no decrease.

NOTE: When you decrease in this manner with the first decrease "slip 1, K1, PSSO" and the second decrease "K2 tog" you are shaping the "darts" inward.

Stockinette Stitch for 6 rows, slipping markers as you knit and purl across the rows. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. Once you get to the waistline you will begin to increase for the hips, using the markers still in place.

Increase for hips:

Knit across, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER last marker.
Purl back with NO INCREASE.
Continue working in this manner until you have increased to 30 stitches on the needle. Remove markers on the purl row.
Next Row: Knit, increase in FIRST and LAST stitch on the row. = 32 sts.
Purl 1 row.

Skirt:

Increase in every OTHER STITCH across the row. Purl back with no increase.
Skirt Pattern:
Row 1: *K1, Slip 1, repeat from * across the row. ALWAYS keep the slip stitches the same in every knit row throughout the entire skirt pattern.
Row 2: Purl.
Continue working Rows 1 and 2 for a total of 10 rows.
Row 11: *Knit and increase in the first stitch, Slip 1, repeat from * across the row.
Row 12: Purl.
Row 13: *K2, Slip 1, repeat from * across the row - keeping all slip stitches the same.
Row 14: Purl
Continue working Rows 13 and 14 for a total of 10 rows.
Row 23: Knit and increase in EVERY STITCH across the row.
Row 24: Purl
Cut pale yellow fingering yarn.
Change to #6 needles.
Attach yellow eyelash yarn and knit 4 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69827-1.html

I need to find a picture of the dress and this is what I found. Thank You for the pattern.
I also like the first doll dress, is there a pattern for that dress?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for locating a photo of the waltz gown. I have spent the entire afternoon going through my Pictures folder looking for a photo of the "Dancing with the Stars" waltz gown. Finally found it about 3 minutes ago. However, it was too late to attach to the pattern. 

Maybe Daeanarah/Rhyanna can "fiddle with it" when she adds a PDF Download button and include a photo along with the pattern. How about it Rhyanna? Can you put your magic fingers to work?

I just sent her a PM.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you again! You have been busy.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I forgot that you also designed Barbie. I have made many of your AG patterns.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks once agin for your barbie patterns - I was hoping you would post another soon.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Soooooo happy to see you sharing patterns again! Gorgeous as always. Many thanks for sharing your interests and talents with us!


----------



## MaryBfromOz (May 25, 2016)

Thank you so much for this. What a beautiful gown!


----------



## Annacct (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your Barbie and AG patterns. We appreciate them very much.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally found the photo of the "Dancing with the Stars" waltz gown for Barbie. I'll post it here, and have fingers crossed that when Daeanarah/Rhyanna gets around to adding the PDF Download button she will also include the photo with the pattern.

P.S. I sent Rhyanna a PM requesting the above. I also told her that in my excitement about posting this pattern - when I finished with the instructions I forgot to include how to finish the "Sweetheart Neckline".

Here are the instructions:

Dress the doll (if possible). With a crochet hook, push it through the gown, just below the bustline, toward the back (where it touches the dolls chest). With a short strand of yarn - 4-5" - hook it on the crochet hook in the back and pull a straight strand toward the front. You now have one straight strand in the back of the garment and the other end of the strand poking out the front of the gown just under the bustline. Take these two ends and tie a tight knot - forcing the knot toward the back side. Once you have the knot near or at the wrong side of the gown - tie it again 2-3 times. Cut the ends - not too short - and with your crochet hook.....tuck the ends down the wrong side of the gown. This method will pull the bodice down into a "Sweetheart" shape. Can be used at any time you knit a garment with slim straps.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for another cute pattern, Elaine.


----------

